# Problema con eeprom de lavadora Mabe



## hectorautomata (Oct 10, 2014)

hola quisiera preguntar si alguien sabe  donde encontrar los archivos para volver a escribir la memoria eeprom de una tarjeta de lavadora marca mabe. ya tengo mi quemador de memorias  y me funciona muy bien con el programa ponyprog2000. el problema es que solo encuentro  archivos para monitores o televisores, ademas no se si ponerle una virgen de el mismo modelo afectara ala lavadora, ademas ya probe con una eeprom k24c08 y la programe en modo universal y no enciende ningun led pero empieza a funcionar la bomba que saca el agua.
memoria eeprom: 24c02wp
lavadora mabe modelo :lma235dbaysi1


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2014)

Fijate si te sirve :

Control sustituto para *lavadora* automatica.


----------



## hectorautomata (Oct 12, 2014)

es que me quiero evitar tener que hacerlo de nuevo, porque el microprocesador esta bueno, solo la eeprom es lo malo en la tarjeta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2014)

Me refería a probar esa programación !


----------



## hectorautomata (Oct 12, 2014)

hola, a si es que sabes que tengo un problema porque las eeprom que he puedo leer en el ponnyprog, se ven así( ver adjunto) y no se como programarlas porque solo se programar en lader ,y pinceladas de c++,ademas que en el control del substituto de lavadora automática que me recomendaste se muestra como programar un pic ,pero ni siquiera trae una memoria eeprom externa por lo que vi ,para ser sincero tambien nunca he trabajado con pic, entonces ese es mi problema ..


----------



## hectorautomata (Nov 3, 2014)

ya lo solucione me conseguí una lavadora de la misma marca a un amigo y le copie el programa de la eeprom que tenia,   ahora mi lavadora funciona perfectamente .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2014)

Bien ahí  !

Si tenés el archivo , zipealo y subilo así queda


----------

